# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Авторская патриотика, послушайте

## Мочалова

http://files.wyw.ru/3763190

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Любовь. Хочу поделиться своим творчеством. Кто-то, может быть, уже слышал эту песню. Её с моего согласия выставлял Доктор Базин. Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение.
PS. Любовь Морозова - творческий псевдоним.

----------


## Ledisoul

на  файл  требуют пароль...Вы  наверное   позабыли  указать :rolleyes:

----------


## Мочалова

Извините, я указала пароль. Просто я впервые заливаю файлы, ещё не освоилась.
Пароль: 210405

----------


## Ledisoul

> Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение.


...думаю для   конкурса  патриотической  песни - самое  то!!!! :Ok: 
Умичка!! :flower: 
Только  запись не очень хорошего качества....

----------


## Мочалова

Запись делали во время концерта на улице в 2006 году

----------


## Лев

*Мочалова*,
 Нежно и чистенько поёшь, ну а про запись уже сказано...

----------


## Мочалова

Кому нужен минус, могу поделиться, только пока с моим 3-голосным бэком
просто минусовку (инструментальную) что-то не могу найти, возможно только на минике.
Минус делал классный музыкант Виктор Соколов 
слова и мелодия - мои.

----------


## biay1

> http://files.wyw.ru/3763190
> Хочу поделиться своим творчеством.


Очень хорошо, Любочка! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## koluchka

*Мочалова*,
Люба, а мне пишет, что не найден файл. можно еще разок?

----------


## Лев

> Извините, я указала пароль. Просто я впервые заливаю файлы, ещё не освоилась.
> Пароль: 210405


попробуй...

----------

